
Introducing people.kernel.org - Tomte
https://people.kernel.org/monsieuricon/introducing-people-kernel-org
======
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190626060140/https://people.ke...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190626060140/https://people.kernel.org/monsieuricon/introducing-
people-kernel-org)

------
noobermin
They say when introducing yourself, first impressions matter.

EDIT: after it finally loaded, looks like it's not kernel.org's fault for the
hug of death per se, it seems to be hosted by a third party, write.as[0].

[0] [https://write.as/](https://write.as/)

~~~
thebaer
Indeed, this is running on our new Teams [0] infrastructure, so HN is giving
us some good real-world testing :) Performance issues should be fixed now.

[0] [https://write.as/for/teams](https://write.as/for/teams)

------
bshimmin
For anyone who was as confused as I was by this, from the root of the site, in
the header, click "Reader" to see the actual blogs and posts from the
different authors. The navigability of this site needs some work, I would say.

------
zaarn
people.kernel.org is also a full blown ActivityPub instance, so you can see
the content posted by subscribing via Mastodon or Pleroma...

~~~
iamnotacrook
Is there an RSS feed of the content available, or is this a "make it a part of
your daily ritual by clicking on this bookmark when you think something new
might have been posted" deal?

~~~
zaarn
There is an RSS feed, your RSS reader should be able to autodetect the RSS url
automatically.

~~~
iamnotacrook
Thanks, I did try but The Old Reader told me "No feeds found by that keyword
or URL" so I guess between looking around the page for the usual RSS icon and
me optimistically pasting the URL into The Old Reader the site died. I'll try
later.

~~~
zaarn
It should eb at
[https://people.kernel.org/monsieuricon/feed](https://people.kernel.org/monsieuricon/feed)

~~~
iamnotacrook
That works, thanks. As does:
[https://people.kernel.org/read](https://people.kernel.org/read) which seems
to have more articles.

------
bjg
Looks like rss feeds are per blog, so just append /feed/ to any author's blog
root. I can't find a mechanism to get a feed with all authors content however.

Ex:
[https://people.kernel.org/monsieuricon/feed/](https://people.kernel.org/monsieuricon/feed/)

~~~
jve
Perhaps
[https://people.kernel.org/read/feed/](https://people.kernel.org/read/feed/)

Searching github repo for "feed" helped.
[https://github.com/writeas/writefreely/blob/ac7d72743515fdd7...](https://github.com/writeas/writefreely/blob/ac7d72743515fdd7ccbe172d0106a4eac57ebdfa/routes.go)

------
janvdberg
I was already wondering where Linus would post his occasional blog now that
Google+ has gone belly up.

------
fdrs
I tried using tusk to follow the blogs using my mastodon.social account... I
can see the profiles, but I can't see any post.

~~~
thebaer
This is how Mastodon works, unfortunately -- it doesn't pull in old posts. But
now that you're following the blogs, you'll start seeing any new posts that
come in.

------
DigitalTerminal
Biggest take away for me was writefreely. Looks like a viable simpler
alternative to WordPress, I will definitely give it a try.

~~~
r3bl
> Looks like a viable simpler alternative to WordPress, I will definitely give
> it a try.

As someone who already tried it, I'd call it more of a Medium alternative. Or,
at least, what Medium should have been.

Zero pop-ups, actually clutter-free reading experience, and an opportunity to
not just host individual blogs (although that is certainly a feasible use
case), but to also bring a community together, run a publication, and give the
readers the freedom to consume the content in which ever way they'd like
(website, decentralized social networks like Mastodon, RSS reader etc).

